# Newly assembled hive body not square.



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

I assembled a new hive body that is not at all square. It is all glued and I used screws to put it together as they did not sen the correct nails. The first three I assembled came out perfect so I did not fuss over this one. I am hoping they send a replacement, but in the future I will check the corners better. Is there any remedy as you assemble and find the box is not square. Could I have used wood putty or glue mixed with shavings to fill the gaps, or did I mess up?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a square when I build boxes. I believe those build lots make a jig to ensure the boxes are square.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

How out of square is it? The bees will fill any gaps with propolis.

I don't check my boxes for being square. I want them to sit flat and look square to the eye.

Tom


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Lines up one side, pretty poorly the rest.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

take the screws out. get the box as warm as you can without burning it, this will soften most glues. push it square or put a block on it and give her a couple of taps with a computer adjusting tool. being a traditionalist I prefer a 10 pounder with a hickory handle to use for major computer adjustments. you may need to clamp it as you put the screws back in after it cools down...next time use a square, I also make sure they sit flat on a table saw as I go


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Mathesonequip, I will try that and count on the bees to fill the gaps.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

When you assemble your boxes, put a nail or screw at the top and bottom of each front and sides. then use a square to insure that it is square. If not, stand the box on a corner and press down until the box is square. Then put the remaining nails or screws in the box. At this time, also check to make sure it is level. Place it on a smooth surface and if it is not level, place a heavy weight, (a concrete block works well) and leave over night.

Only takes a few seconds to insure that it is square and level.

cchoganjr


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Make sure you put them together on a nice flat, level table. I use corner clamps and a framing square when I put them together.

I tried making a jig, but ended up getting them ****eyed using it. I picked up some corner clamps and it helped to square them up nicely.


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, it is not perfect, but much better. I will definitely get some corner clamps for next time.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

I can't believe this happens to everyone...I ordered hives assembled and unassembled just so I could lieve the joy!.....I live and learn!


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

real easy way to square up is to measure them diagonally and tap them to the diagonal measurements are equal. using a square can throw you off a little if the sides are bowed


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

If there is a bow in one of the boards it will never be square.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think the posters problem is out of square diagonally. Twist, and not sitting level is another problem. Of course they could be in combination I suppose. PVA glues will creep slowly with load and heat so slow application of pressure would be preferred to thumping the box.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Where did you get the boxes? In your picture of the "repaired" box, it looks like the finger joints on the top box are cut too shallow and the box on the bottom appears to have them cut too deep, or you didn't seat them properly when assembling the boxes.


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> Where did you get the boxes? In your picture of the "repaired" box, it looks like the finger joints on the top box are cut too shallow and the box on the bottom appears to have them cut too deep, or you didn't seat them properly when assembling the boxes.


They came from Brushy Mtn, It does sit flat thankfully. I think the problem was with the joints and because I used screws I pulled them tight to close the gaps and as a result put it askew.
The boards don't appear bowed and were assembled the day after I rec'd them.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

It looks like your fix did the job.

I have boxes with loose finger joints. Glue, nails/screws get it tight enough for the bees to finish the job. But, I have never had one that out of square before. I would guess/hope that is the worst one you will ever run into.

Tom


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I put a couple staples in and measure from corner to opposite corner and make sure they are less than 1/8" difference and the boxes come out nice and square. Once they are square I'll shoot the rest of the staples.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

FollowtheHoney said:


> Well, it is not perfect, but much better. I will definitely get some corner clamps for next time.
> View attachment 9921


That will work just fine!


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

There are some tricks to getting them together properly, as I discovered my first year in beekeeping when I managed to get mine not only out of square, but out of flat, too. Kelley boxes, nothing wrong with the parts, but once you drive that first nail wrong, it goes down hill!

I've found it almost always necessary to nail them so that the nails draw the fingers tight. You can do this with screws too, but you have to watch that you get both sides of the joint tight on the first couple. Not all that hard to end up with wonky boxes. I check after a single fastener in both ends of each board -- once it's square, it will almost always stay that way as you nail or screw it up.

They really look funny if you use a 10 frame short side and an 8 frame short side on the other end of the box....

Peter


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks much better now I use a big metal L shaped square when I build them. I get them somewhat stapled and check them then adjust them then throw the final staples in. Like Cleo said I have made a few that were off. It happens... but you seem to have done a nice job of fixing it. Are you going to paint them now?


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. Yes, I will be painting them.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I make my own boxes with rabbet joints and they never go together square.To square each box before the glue dries I do this.

I screw 2 straight boards at a right angle(checked by a framing square) to my bench top. Set box in angle. Lay a half in strip diagonaly across adjacent sides(the longer the better) and tack one end.Push opposite corner of box into the "V" and tack other end of the strip.
First box gets checked with tape on diagonals to make sure jig is square,then it's less than 30 secs per box


----------



## JellyB (Jan 6, 2014)

My boxes are OLD, or Shabby chic. You should see what I have done to them, not one was Square or level. I have scraped, scrubbed, bleached, cut, patched, glued, puttied, caulked, heated, dipped, nailed, screwed, planed, shimmed, sanded, and finally painted them. Most of the boxes are dovetailed but I have boxes w/ Rabbet joints, butt joints, and one with some kind of hybrid joint that I've never seen. I'm proud to say that they are level and fit together nicely. 
What I'm saying is.... don't sweat it, the older gentleman that have given me my woodenware used these boxes for many years as they were. The one guy gruffly told me that they were "Perfectly serviceable boxes, when he gave them to me." When he seen them this past Monday he said that I put way too much effort into them. He also took me to one of his buddies who gave me more boxes. Yeah, here I go again. But its FREE.


----------

